# ليه البنت المنحرفة بتتجوز قبل البنت المحترمة ؟!



## أنجيلا (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*ليه البنت المنحرفة بتتجوز قبل البنت المحترمة ؟!*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*|*

*لإن كل واحد يشـوف البنت المنحرفة بيـقول: ربنا يستر عليها... و كل واحد بيـشوف البنت المحترمه بيقول: ربنا يخليها ﻷهلها !!*

*يا جماعة ركزو شوية في الدعوات ^_^*


----------



## عاطف ياهو (25 سبتمبر 2011)

_هههههههههههه  جميله جدا ((( انجيلا ))) المفروض نقول  ربنا يهديها_


----------



## سمراءءء (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ب*جد  دي المقوله المشهوره ربنا يسترها  وربنا يخليها لاهلها​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه
حلوة​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جميلة بس البنت المحترمة هى اجمل واعظم من البنت المنحرفة


----------



## sparrow (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههه
تصدقي فعلا ممكن يكون الكلام دا صح ههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههه ....*
*بتسقطى على الأفكار دى منين ؟؟*
بس صاحبنا "المحشش" بيختلف معاكى فى النقطة دى ..
لما سألوه عن الفرق بين بنت الحلال وغيرها ...
هو يرى أن اللى بتدلعه وتهننه وتعمل له مساج بيقولوا عليها تلفانة ومش محترمة ...
أما اللى بتنكد عليه عيشته وتبهدله وتعككنه كل ساعة والتانية بيقولوا عليها ( بنت حلال )............هههههههههههه
*وبعيداً عن هذا التهريج ...*
*الراجل مننا ساعة الجد لما يقول يا (جواز) بيدور على المحترمة بنت الناس وبينكش عليها بأبرة وبيدفع فيها دم قلبه ( عن طيب خاطر ) ...*
*لدرجة ان أصدقائه يوم فرحه يهمسوا له فى أذنه قائلين :*
*( المغفلين زادوا واحد ) *
*وهو بيضحك بمنتهى البلاهة لأنه أخيراً عرف قيمته فى نظر الناس !*
*وبهذه " المناسبت" السعيدة أهديكى رائعة بيرم التونسى *
*بنت الحلال ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*شوف لنا بنت حلال*
*جدع معلم قال *
*لخالتك ام هلال*
*شوفي لنا بنت حلال *
*تكون لطيفة و عال*

*بنات كتير حلوين*
*عند اهلهم قاعدين*
*ما بين طبيخ و عجين *
*و بختهم بطال*

*عايزها لحم فصوص *
*مش عود قصب ممصوص*
*و محربقه بعصعوص *
*و عامله روحها غزال*

*عايز قوام يتهز إن دزيتيه يندز*
*و ف كل مفصل حز *
*يفكرك بهلال*

*عايز نتايه صحيح *
*من ربع شمع تسيح*
*مهوش بشكل قبيح لكن بذوق و دلال*

*عندك بنات جمالات *
*مقلوظين نتايات*
*و دمهم شربات *
*يسكر نسا و رجال*

*تحققي في الزين *
*البنت ترخي العين*
*دي مهرها ألفين *
*أحطهم في الحال*

*أما اللي عاملة سبور *
*و جدها بلفور*
*و عايزه واد دكتور *
*خسارة فيها ريال*

*و لا اللي عاملة إله (وله-ولد) *
*و شعرها قصاه*
*و بأكسجين صابغاه *
*دي تجلب الإسهال*

*و ان جبتي واحده بكرش *
*من الحمير ما تغيرش*
*مانيش واخدها بقرش *
*و احط فوقها شوال*​

* بيرم التونسى 1945*​​​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههه عسولة خالص يا انجيلا واضحكتيني من قلبى ربنا يبارك ايامك


----------



## hanysabry (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههه حلوه


وشكرا لعبود


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*هههههههههه*
*حلوووووووة *
*ميرسى انجيلا *​


----------



## sameh7610 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*بجد جامدة​*


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*ميرسى*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه​​* *ربناااااااااااااااا يستر على ولاياه ياختى​​**ربنا يفرحك ياانجيلا​​*


----------



## scream man (22 أكتوبر 2011)

:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:شوف لنا بنت حلال
جدع معلم قال 
لخالتك ام هلال
شوفي لنا بنت حلال 
تكون لطيفة و عال

بنات كتير حلوين
عند اهلهم قاعدين
ما بين طبيخ و عجين 
و بختهم بطال

عايزها لحم فصوص 
مش عود قصب ممصوص
و محربقه بعصعوص 
و عامله روحها غزال

عايز قوام يتهز إن دزيتيه يندز
و ف كل مفصل حز 
يفكرك بهلال

عايز نتايه صحيح 
من ربع شمع تسيح
مهوش بشكل قبيح لكن بذوق و دلال

عندك بنات جمالات 
مقلوظين نتايات
و دمهم شربات 
يسكر نسا و رجال

تحققي في الزين 
البنت ترخي العين
دي مهرها ألفين 
أحطهم في الحال

أما اللي عاملة سبور 
و جدها بلفور
و عايزه واد دكتور 
خسارة فيها ريال

و لا اللي عاملة إله (وله-ولد) 
و شعرها قصاه
و بأكسجين صابغاه 
دي تجلب الإسهال

و ان جبتي واحده بكرش 
من الحمير ما تغيرش
مانيش واخدها بقرش 
و احط فوقها شوال


بيرم التونسى 1945:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------

